# Naming my Kindle



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, I have had my Kindle for 7 months and she's not yet named.  I did not realize how neglectful that I have been until I saw other posts.  I guess I am looking for a name for a wealthy, spoiled Kindle.  She's got (and will continue to get) new outfits as they come up, all the books she desires, is kept clean and still looks new.  Her personal assistant checks the charging level daily and she has more accessories than she can use.  She is also well traveled and has had been demo-ed in multiple states and cities.  She even got to see Obama although was not introduced.

I need some help in taking this last step for my fab, fab Kindle BFF.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

Jessyln,

Don't feel bad. I have had mine for 9 months now and just named her. Her name is 'Pixie'. My husband just rolled his eyes. -How bout Fergie?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Wealthy, spoiled, well traveled...  Paris??


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> Jessyln,
> 
> Don't feel bad. I have had mine for 9 months now and just named her. Her name is 'Pixie'. My husband just rolled his eyes. -How bout Fergie?


Soapy70 is right It also took me several months to come up with the name Faith for my kindle. Sorry I can't think of any name to help right now, if one come to me later I post it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I called my Kindle with no name for a while and then it was suggested by a new Kindle friend (LuckyRainbow) that I use the first letters of Kindle with no name... and that is how Kwinn got her name!! Something will come to you when the time is right and you will know the perfect name!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Okay, I have had my Kindle for 7 months and she's not yet named. I did not realize how neglectful that I have been until I saw other posts. I guess I am looking for a name for a wealthy, spoiled Kindle. She's got (and will continue to get) new outfits as they come up, all the books she desires, is kept clean and still looks new. Her personal assistant checks the charging level daily and she has more accessories than she can use. She is also well traveled and has had been demo-ed in multiple states and cities. She even got to see Obama although was not introduced.


You might consider naming her after Isobella Bird, a wealthy and independent young woman in the nineteenth century who defied convention and traveled all over the globe having wonderful adventures (which young women just did not do in the 19th century). She ended up writing a number of books which were very well received, loved clothes and always looked elegant even in hiking gear, and created her own custom blends of perfume oils from ingredients collected in her travels. A writer and naturalist; well traveled; loved clothes....and very avant garde for her time.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I am REALLY leaning toward Isobella Bird.  That is just brilliant and quite cool because at one point in my life my nickname was bird.  Hmmm.....


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Great idea, Wisteria!


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Isobella Bird sounds like a great match for you!

I need help naming mine too!  Mine goes with me everywhere...contains many different genres (but is hooked on the Southern Vampire Mysteries lately)...and she is used every week to hold my notes for my sermon as I preach (which is a wonderful bonus that I had not even thought of when I first bought my Kindle!).  My cat, Sophie, is very jealous of my Kindle and doesn't like anything that takes attention away from her!

Thanks for any thoughts you might have!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Are you needing a male name or female, Spiritdancer?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Look out, Bacardi Jim will be posting here soon...  

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Look out, Bacardi Jim will be posting here soon...
> 
> Betsy


So true... no telling where we end up!!


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Are you needing a male name or female, Spiritdancer?


Hmmm...I was thinking a female name...but now that you ask, I'm not sure if I'm set on one or another.  Perhaps gender hasn't been decided for sure yet!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Spiritdancer said:


> Hmmm...I was thinking a female name...but now that you ask, I'm not sure if I'm set on one or another.  Perhaps gender hasn't been decided for sure yet!


I had the same problem. Even after the name Kwinn was decided on, it took me a couple of days before I called Kwinn a she!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

No one has suggested an obvious Kindle name: Paige.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Teninx said:


> No one has suggested an obvious Kindle name: Paige.


I think somebody already used that. I remember thinking that she must be a Charmed fan.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Teninx said:


> No one has suggested an obvious Kindle name: Paige.


Someone already has that one... not that there couldn't be more than one Paige... hehehe

Sorry, Jeff has gotten me tickled, and now everything is making me laugh!!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooops, must have missed it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Look out, Bacardi Jim will be posting here soon...
> 
> Betsy


 
A machine needs a name (or clothes) like a fish needs a bicycle.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,425.0.html


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Ooops, must have missed it.


you know... more than one Paige... like pages in a book OK, maybe I was just still laughing at something Jeff said and it really wasn't that funny!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> you know... more than one Paige... like pages in a book OK, maybe I was just still laughing at something Jeff said and it really wasn't that funny!!


I got it, Angela. 

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I got it, Angela.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy!!  It did make me giggle when I typed it!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> A machine needs a name (or clothes) like a fish needs a bicycle.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,425.0.html


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


>


LOL... bet the sight of that would turn some heads!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

But he doesn't _need_ that bicycle. I'm sure his lake has a wonderful bass transit system.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I have officially named my kindle Isobella Bird and hope spiritdancer has as much luck as quickly as I did.

thank you all!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Beautiful!  (And the fact that my given name is Elizabeth doesn't influence me at all!)

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I have officially named my kindle Isobella Bird and hope spiritdancer has as much luck as quickly as I did.
> 
> thank you all!


Congrats Jesslyn and Kwinn welcomes Isobella Bird to the fold!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

A name will eventually come to you or perhaps I should say your Kindle will let you know. I kept writing down a name everytime I would think of one, the very first was Serenity but that was already taken. I had a lengthy list of names & went with Ruby. It just fits.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> But he doesn't _need_ that bicycle. I'm sure his lake has a wonderful bass transit system.


Rolling on the floor...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> But he doesn't _need_ that bicycle. I'm sure his lake has a wonderful bass transit system.


Groan ...


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I have officially named my kindle Isobella Bird and hope spiritdancer has as much luck as quickly as I did.
> 
> thank you all!


Hey! That's great Jesslyn! Welcome to Isobella Bird. Glad that name struck a chord with you....I feel almost like a proud godparent or something.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Groan ...


I feel your pain Gertie. Now, everyone know what I put up with on a continuing basis.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I feel your pain Gertie. Now, everyone know what I put up with on a continuing basis.


And we feel your pain, LR... hehe I have made several remarks at his expense today and he hasn't made any comebacks yet, so I either he hasn't seem them yet or he is thinking up something really bad!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

He did look at some of the board before heading off to work. But, if it is a slow night I am sure you will get some reply.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Jessylm,

I am also rolling my eyes.  

Steve


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Angela said:


> And we feel your pain, LR... hehe I have made several remarks at his expense today and he hasn't made any comebacks yet, so I either he hasn't seem them yet or he is thinking up something really bad!!


Never mind.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, this is Wa..ay off topic, but what does that green planet thingy have to with bacardi or jim?  Isn't the bacardi logo a bat?  Is it too much bacardi and i'm sick?

perhaps just a random picture?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Okay, this is Wa..ay off topic, but what does that green planet thingy have to with bacardi or jim? Isn't the bacardi logo a bat? Is it too much bacardi and i'm sick?
> 
> perhaps just a random picture?


My avatar is the logo of the _Hitchhiker's Guide_ books.


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> A name will eventually come to you or perhaps I should say your Kindle will let you know. I kept writing down a name everytime I would think of one, the very first was Serenity but that was already taken. I had a lengthy list of names & went with Ruby. It just fits.


You are right...I was just getting impatient to find the perfect name...

I have thought of Shalom....because I find such a wonderful sense of peace when I curl up with my Kindle, or Maggie (for Mary Magdalene who was such a great independent woman)...but I am still very open to suggestions!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Spiritdancer said:


> You are right...I was just getting impatient to find the perfect name...
> 
> I have thought of Shalom....because I find such a wonderful sense of peace when I curl up with my Kindle, or Maggie (for Mary Magdalene who was such a great independent woman)...but I am still very open to suggestions!


How about Angel? A being of light. Angel could be either male or female.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Never mind.


Never mind?? Are you ill today??


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

SpiritDancer, Maggie was on my list. That was my grandmother's name.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Angela said:


> Never mind?? Are you ill today??


Actually, I've been sick since last Friday. 

The "never mind" replaced a post that was incorrect. And I _did_ respond to your fish-on-a-bicycloe pic... which made Betsy laugh and Gertie groan. So I figure I'll save up my wit for a knockout hilarious punch when the time is right.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

OK, I will be waiting!!


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

I named my kindle Angel...as she is always by my side!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Eilene said:


> I named my kindle Angel...as she is always by my side!


I like that name!!  It was my nickname in J High!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

One post, two Kindles named.  Can't ask for more than that.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Angela said:


> I like that name!!  It was my nickname in J High!


Angel is a nice nickname--Images of heavenly music, beautiful wings, great beauty. Much better than mine of Bird! (images of crap on your car and scary movies)


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

My poor little old Kindle has Dori's Kindle at the top.  It needs to have it's own name.  I used to name my vehicles, but now I am so old I forget what I named things anyhow.  I still remember Freddy Ford with affection.  Think he was a 57 Hard Top.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Angel is a nice nickname--Images of heavenly music, beautiful wings, great beauty. Much better than mine of Bird! (images of crap on your car and scary movies)


LOL



Dori said:


> My poor little old Kindle has Dori's Kindle at the top. It needs to have it's own name. I used to name my vehicles, but now I am so old I forget what I named things anyhow. I still remember Freddy Ford with affection. Think he was a 57 Hard Top.


Dori my 79 Trans Am was named Fred!! We also had a 45 Ford Truck named Penelope. Your poor little old Kindle could be your Darling Old Kindle or Dok for short!!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Took me an hour to catch up with posts, and now I must sit a spell and try to think of a name for Dori's Kindle.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

DOri's KIndle = Doki?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> DORi's KIndle = Dorki?


That's not very nice!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> That's not very nice!


Methinks there has been "putting letters in someone's quote" going on, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Methinks there has been "putting letters in someone's quote" going on, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Methinks you are right!! lol


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> That's not very nice!


Okay bat man---i'll be watching you.
..
.
.
turns around (hoping to catch him at it) quick before leaving the room


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Okay bat man---i'll be watching you.
> ..
> .
> .
> turns around (hoping to catch him at it) quick before leaving the room


Jesslyn will have to keep an eye on him... he's sneaky!! lol


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Can I just jump in here?  I'm not sure what Kindle board etiquette is.
But I've been reading along for a few minutes, and thought I could make an offering for Spiritdancer:  have you considered Susannah?  Reading some of your other suggestions reminded me of the name.  She was a woman of apparently considerable means who funded her own way as a disciple.  For some reason that struck me as maybe appropriate.


My own kindle is named Lola.  You know, whatever Lola wants, Lola gets?  It seemed to fit.

~robin


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome Robin. Don't be afraid to jump in. We enjoy hearing everyone's opinion.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Can I just jump in here? I'm not sure what Kindle board etiquette is.
> But I've been reading along for a few minutes, and thought I could make an offering for Spiritdancer: have you considered Susannah? Reading some of your other suggestions reminded me of the name. She was a woman of apparently considerable means who funded her own way as a disciple. For some reason that struck me as maybe appropriate.
> 
> My own kindle is named Lola. You know, whatever Lola wants, Lola gets? It seemed to fit.
> ...


Welcome. Good first post and great name for your Kindle.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Robin & Lola. My Kindle is Ruby.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Can I just jump in here? I'm not sure what Kindle board etiquette is.
> But I've been reading along for a few minutes, and thought I could make an offering for Spiritdancer: have you considered Susannah? Reading some of your other suggestions reminded me of the name. She was a woman of apparently considerable means who funded her own way as a disciple. For some reason that struck me as maybe appropriate.
> 
> My own kindle is named Lola. You know, whatever Lola wants, Lola gets? It seemed to fit.
> ...


We don't have any problems jumping in and giving opinions....and good suggestions.

Love your Kindle's name--seems like she'll be fit in just right in the Accessories forum.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We don't have any problems jumping in and giving opinions....and good suggestions.
> 
> Love your Kindle's name--seems like she'll be fit in just right in the Accessories forum.
> 
> Betsy


LOL! Robin, watch out for this one, she's evil! She'll have Lola outfitted in an entire new wardrobe in no time flat!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello again Robin. Always feel free to jump right in. Love the name Lola. My kindle's name is Kwinn (*K*indle *WI*th *N*o *N*ame).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Come over to Accessories...










Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Maybe we should name ours Ick--short for Icthycycle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Uh oh, who finally got to BJ? Darling, we are not naming the Kindle. Repeat after me.....NOT naming the Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Uh oh, who finally got to BJ? Darling, we are not naming the Kindle. Repeat after me.....NOT naming the Kindle.


I guess you didn't get the joke.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

I got it. Just wanted to make sure you had not gone over to the dark side.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Uh oh, who finally got to BJ? Darling, we are not naming the Kindle. Repeat after me.....NOT naming the Kindle.


lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I got it. Just wanted to make sure you had not gone over to the dark side.


Isa GOOD Jedi, Lucky Rainy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I guess you didn't get the joke.


I got it... 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Maybe we should name ours Ick--short for Icthycycle.


I see you finally came up with something after flounder-ing around for a while.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I see you finally came up with something after flounder-ing around for a while.


Groan

Are we even now?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I see you finally came up with something after flounder-ing around for a while.


Slam! Good one!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Groan
> 
> Are we even now?


Yeah. I'll let you off the _hook_.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Now I'm going to have to listen to Kip Addotta's "Wet Dreams" when I get home.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l1GvDWtccI


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Who are you? And what have you done with my boyfriend you podperson?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

that's very strange...
 
Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Who are you? And what have you done with my boyfriend you podperson?


Maybe he's ill... I think you should take him to the doctor!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We don't have any problems jumping in and giving opinions....and good suggestions.
> 
> Love your Kindle's name--seems like she'll be fit in just right in the Accessories forum.
> 
> Betsy


*Warning Robin....Betsy will cost you lots of $$ 

Welcome aboard to you and Lola )*


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Who are you? And what have you done with my boyfriend you podperson?


Hey, just because I despise YouTube doesn't mean that everybody else should be deprived of the glory that is "Wet Dreams."

[quote author=Angela]Maybe he's ill... I think you should take him to the doctor!! [/quote]Well, I do have a haddock.
\


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Hey, just because I despise YouTube doesn't mean that everybody else should be deprived of the glory that is "Wet Dreams."
> Well, I do have a haddock.
> \


Maybe you need a brain sturgeon...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Hey, just because I despise YouTube doesn't mean that everybody else should be deprived of the glory that is "Wet Dreams."
> Well, I do have a haddock.
> \


Well, that's a halibutattitude.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's worse than mine...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's worse than mine...
> 
> Betsy


Thanks!!! I'm flattered.


----------



## Kindle Rookie (Nov 15, 2008)

Teninx said:


> No one has suggested an obvious Kindle name: Paige.


How about Turner?


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Now I'm rethinking my Kindle's name.  Since she's not even here yet I still have time...

I've been calling her Bibi, short for Biblioteca.  What do y'all think?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

A wardrobe?  Excellent idea!  Wonder if I can find shoes to match.  I did go to decal girl and order...something.  I'm a shopaholic by trade, and am drawn to flashy sparkly new things.  Lola is excited about the prospect of a new screen saver.

Also, the skin-it cover I got for my iPod has been a lifesaver...for the ipod.  I'm pretty sure they're the same sort of concept.

Bacardi Jim, thanks for the youtube on "Wet Dreams".  I heard that on radio margaritaville one day, and have been searching for it ever since.  Everyone I've asked about it thinks it was a bizarre but not unusual hallucination.  Also, I like your hoopy av.


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> Now I'm rethinking my Kindle's name. Since she's not even here yet I still have time...
> 
> I've been calling her Bibi, short for Biblioteca. What do y'all think?


I think that's an awesome name! Very creative!

I'm still debating mine...
Susannah was suggested...Susie, hmm? Maggie is still in the running. Usually I'm not this indecisive!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Spiritdancer said:


> I think that's an awesome name! Very creative!
> 
> I'm still debating mine...
> Susannah was suggested...Susie, hmm? Maggie is still in the running. Usually I'm not this indecisive!


Thanks!

I like the Bird name... but I'm a bit biased!

Signed,

Birdy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Continue to spend time with your kindle and the name will come to you. I've thought of changing mine but I can't... she is Ruby and nothing else fits.

These were on my original list:
Serenity (already taken)
Dewey (already taken)
Maggie
Joy
Raine
Lilly
Pansy (my ma-ma's favorite flower)
Costner ( have a crush on Kevin  )

They kind of name themselves after a while. Keep us posted!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I am thinking she may be named Genie.  These books seem to appear from nowhere on my Kindle.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Dori said:


> I am thinking she may be named Genie. These books seem to appear from nowhere on my Kindle.


I love that one! Great idea.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Love it Dori, if you stick with Genie add it to the Kindle Name thread.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's a good question, if you are going to name your Kindle, how do you decide if it's a male or a female?  

I'm considering naming it either Carrie or Saint-Germain, if I decide to name it at all, but how do I know what gender to give it?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone on here said to remove the back cover and look.   I think it is a personal decision, you will know in a couple of days if the name works for you, if not you can always change it.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Hmm, I feel awkward taking off the back cover, if we're going to anthropomorphize our Kindles we might want to give them a little privacy! 

I think I'll stick with Saint-Germain...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Mikuto, if you have named your Kindle please post on the Kindle Name Thread  
Interesting to read the different names and the story behind it.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm just having so much fun talking with you all!  I've noticed everyone is naming their kindles...I would love a complete list...I'm thinking of naming mine Mr. Darcy or just Darcy for short.  He was going to be a girl, but I've since rethought on that.  Still haven't completely made up my mind...I'm waiting to see her/him in person...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine is PAQ for peace and quiet.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi sjc - thanks so much for replying!  i love some of the names i've run across already...love PAQ...very appropriate!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine is Scotty after my Grandfather who was also an avid reader.

Lynn


----------



## BMW (Oct 30, 2008)

Mine is Cady ... my initials are BMW and I drive a BMW, but my K is the Cadillac of books!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

LOVE IT!  Cady and Scotty....

My dad was an avid reader...Eugene Francis...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Mine is Kwinn as in *K*indle *Wi*th *N*o *N*ame!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Mine is Bast


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Mine is Melia ---- named after my high school alias and after my favorite flower, the plumeria. The plumeria is a symbol for immortality.









I also got a plumeria tattooed on my leg.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Mine is the Great Library of Palanthas named after the location in the Dragonlance Chronicles


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine is Hypatia or Tia for short.  Named for Hypatia of Alexandria because I read somewhere she was a librarian in Alexandria.  Now I find that there is no historical record of this, but I still like the name.


Katiekat


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I usually don't name inanimate objects. But having said that my Kindle is Libris, as in the Latin phrase Ex libris ("from the library of). I think libris is also the Spanish word for tomes (could be wrong about that). And it  sounds like something that might have to do with freedom (liberty, liberate, etc.) which is what it does for me.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine is Harper- after Harper Lee.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Well it took me a while to come up with a name for my kindle, My is name Faith. I name her Faith because she is very faithful, she is always by my side.


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine is _Penelope_, or _Pen_ for short, because I like irony.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Mine is Biblioteca but I call her Bibi for short.  Biblioteca is the Spanish word for library.


----------



## quiltingdiva257 (Dec 8, 2008)

Mine is going to be named Vortex because I know that I will get totally sucked in reading on it just like I do with a book.  That and it is also going to suck in my time.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Sawyer- for one of my favorite Losties. 

Nemo


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindleabra is so named because of the light she brings into my life and also because I always refer to her at Kin.


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Mine is Melia ---- named after my high school alias and after my favorite flower, the plumeria. The plumeria is a symbol for immortality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plumeria is my favorite flower. When I worked at an airline a few years ago, I used Melia as my alias because everytime I said 'Paris' (my real name) they would say, "Oh, like Paris Hilton??" Anyway, I love Plumerias.


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

I named my Kindle Hepzibah, because I love that character from House of the Seven Gables. 

I like Mr. Darcy.  Is that from Pride and Prejudice?


----------



## grandma reader (Dec 16, 2008)

I named mine Lola cause  "whatever lola wants lola gets" and she wants lots of free good books


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine is Zelda for F. Scott Fitzgerald's wife and the game. (Also Griselda).


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

quiltingdiva257 said:


> Mine is going to be named Vortex because I know that I will get totally sucked in reading on it just like I do with a book. That and it is also going to suck in my time.


That's a great name! And so true...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

pawlaw said:


> I'm just having so much fun talking with you all! I've noticed everyone is naming their kindles...I would love a complete list...I'm thinking of naming mine Mr. Darcy or just Darcy for short. He was going to be a girl, but I've since rethought on that. Still haven't completely made up my mind...I'm waiting to see her/him in person...


You could go with Marcy Darcy from "*Married With Children*" I loved that show. I am Al Bundy except I never got married and I had no kids.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Mine is Penelope, or Pen for short, because I like irony


\

Oh, we are going to be such good friends.

(Also, my kindle is Lola. She was a showgirl.)

~robin


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Mine is Abigail, which means "Greatly loved."


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Mine (although really I only refer to him by his name on this site) is named Saint-Germain. Mostly because I like the name, and the idea of my Kindle being immortal, but also because I want to one day have Chelsea Quinn Yarbro's entire Saint-Germain series on him.

I considered naming him Loc for a while though, for Library of Congress. I was always telling friends "You could have the entire Library of Congress on here if you wanted..."


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm going to name her Mia... 

Cause my guys always say I'm M.I.A. when I'm absorbed in a book...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mine is Sir William Sterndale Bennett.

He was a British composer who lived from 1816-1871 and is buried in Westminster Abbey.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine is Leisel. She is the main character in The Book Thief, the first book I read on my Kindle. She had a passion for reading.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh, I just LOVE these names...you all are so creative!  Yes, Mr. Darcy is from Pride and Prejudice...

Marcy Darcy...that's so funny!  Leisel, also from the sound of music, right?  Sir William...Bennett...so formal sounding...befitting an old English gentleman.  Vortex....oh so original... Abigail is just plain lovely    And all the others are fabulous too!

This reminds me of trying to figure out what the personalized license plates mean on the backs of cars...

I would love to hear more!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here is Sir Sterndale Bennett at age 16. I love this drawing.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

pawlaw said:


> Oh, I just LOVE these names...you all are so creative! Yes, Mr. Darcy is from Pride and Prejudice...
> 
> Marcy Darcy...that's so funny! Leisel, also from the sound of music, right? Sir William...Bennett...so formal sounding...befitting an old English gentleman. Vortex....oh so original... Abigail is just plain lovely  And all the others are fabulous too!
> 
> ...


Hi Pawlaw, I chose *Leisel* because she is the main character in my first Kindle read, The Book Thief. She is a young girl that has a passion for reading. There is more but it would be a spoiler for anyone that hasn't read the book.

There are more very interesting names out there, I'm sure you will hear more. We had another thread way back when, of Kindle names and it was so much fun to read the names and the story behind it.

Linda


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Dooterbug said:


> I'm going to name her Mia...
> 
> Cause my guys always say I'm M.I.A. when I'm absorbed in a book...


That's so funny...and a good name. I also really like your screen name.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

My Kindle is MaKK..... Magik Karpet Kindle..... because books have magically "transported" me wherever I wanted to go for my whole life.  And, ever since I've been a part of KindleBoards, MaKK has been taking me to places I've never ventured to before because my KindleBoards friends are encouraging me to try reading a wonderful variety of new books..... it's great fun!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Here is Sir Sterndale Bennett at age 16. I love this drawing.




I thought he looked more like this. I am confused.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

As I have said before, my Kindle has an abundant personality as well as a backstory. Pictures, too.

L


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a question.  I noticed that many people seem to reference their Kindle by names.  Is it like the way that some people name their cars?    I was just surprised that so many people here are doing it.  I don't have my Kindle yet so maybe I am missing something here.

I admit that I am obsessed with the Kindle and have ordered a skin and cover for it already.  I like the idea of naming my Kindle so I will have to start thinking of names.........or maybe that is something that comes to you once you have had the Kindle for awhile....Hmmmm.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dazlyn said:


> I have a question. I noticed that many people seem to reference their Kindle by names. Is it like the way that some people name their cars?  I was just surprised that so many people here are doing it. I don't have my Kindle yet so maybe I am missing something here.
> 
> I admit that I am obsessed with the Kindle and have ordered a skin and cover for it already. I like the idea of naming my Kindle so I will have to start thinking of names.........or maybe that is something that comes to you once you have had the Kindle for awhile....Hmmmm.


Hi Dazlyn, thanks for the post. If you will scan through *Let's Talk Kindle * you will see at least 2 threads on Kindle names. I think you will find them very interesting.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

He/She will likely call out his/her name to you as you hold it in your hands.  Do not be in a hurry.  Don't etch the name in stone as you may even find you misunderstood and change the name.  Then again all your kindle may call out is mama.

PS my Kindle is Kindleabra.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I spend so much time with my Kindle, emerson, that naming him just seemed the thing to do.  Someone in an earlier thread said that Kindles have become a Barbie Doll (or GI Joe) for grownups that we can dress up and accessorize.  I bet that you will find yourself calling your Kindle something before you know it - welcome to the Klub!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Dazlyn,

I merged your thread with the other thread we had on Kindle names, just so you can see the variety of names that exist.

Enjoy!

Leslie


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

durphy said:


> That's so funny...and a good name. I also really like your screen name.


Thank you! I always call my dog Dooterbug... even though his name is Graf! Strange, eh?


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been out of circulation (pun intended) for a couple of days due to a glitch.  my kindle arrived on Friday but didn't work until today...anyway, i think she's a girl!  I was thinking Darcy, but now that I see her in her new ave. of trees oberon cover, she is definitely a girl.  Maybe Lizzie now...still thinking...


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

woohoo congrats on getting your Kindle up and running.  Both Darcy and Lizzy are pretty names 

Mine is named Macha, after a Goddess in Irish mythology (been studying Irish history and tales along with learning the language)


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't know about this...

I did name most of my cars but that was started because I got my first car when I was still young.
I think I best just live with my Kindle (in sin if you will) and then if anytime it occurs to me "she" deserves a name I will do so at that time.

You know that "commitment" thing us guys seem to have...

Eric


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> I don't know about this...
> 
> I did name most of my cars but that was started because I got my first car when I was still young.
> I think I best just live with my Kindle (in sin if you will) and then if anytime it occurs to me "she" deserves a name I will do so at that time.
> ...


And what if it turns out to be a "he"? 

It does seem it's more often the women who name than the men. Though we all seem to play dress up. . .maybe some more than others.

My Kindle is just called my Kindle. . .though a friend of mine calls it my Magic Book. Which, it sorta is!

Ann


----------



## Nytngale (Dec 20, 2008)

My Kindle is named Jasmine after my 21 year old, now deceased Siamese cat. She was always in the recliner with me whenever I was reading DTBs (which was a lot). Now she can still be with me as I read on my Kindle. A little weird, I know..

Sherri


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I decided on Royce as the Kindle is the Rolls Royce of Electronic Books.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

vg said:


> I spend so much time with my Kindle, emerson, that naming him just seemed the thing to do. Someone in an earlier thread said that Kindles have become a Barbie Doll (or GI Joe) for grownups that we can dress up and accessorize. I bet that you will find yourself calling your Kindle something before you know it - welcome to the Klub!


That may have been me or Bacardi Jim. He thinks i am weak because I did buy a skin. I will never give it a name though.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, I have already bought a new cover and a skin for my Kindle and I don't even have it yet.  I'm already eyeing other covers (love the ones from Oberon).  I guess the next step is a name!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Mine is Icthycycle, or Ick for short.  Because a machine needs a name like a fish needs a bicycle.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

This one looks like it's late for school


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Heh.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We have two new Kindle additions to our family. We named my mom's Eleanor and my daughter named hers Orion. Gertiekindle I thought of you when she named it. She swears Sirius Black's middle name is Orion. I know that's his father's name, but I don't remember reading that it's his middle name.


----------



## roselake (Nov 5, 2008)

I haven't exactly named mine yet, but i keep thinking I'll call her Trixie after Trixie Belden.  Those were the first books i remember reading as a child.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> We have two new Kindle additions to our family. We named my mom's Eleanor and my daughter named hers Orion. Gertiekindle I thought of you when she named it. She swears Sirius Black's middle name is Orion. I know that's his father's name, but I don't remember reading that it's his middle name.


Since Sirius was blasted off the family tree by his mom, Walburga, we have no way of knowing. I like to think his middle name is Alphard after the uncle who left him enough money to buy his own house. Of course, Walburga blasted Uncle Alphard off the family tree for that one.

I also like to think that young James Potter's middle name is Sirius.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I had mine for a couple of months before I named her........I went with Stella. It doesn't really mean anything, it just came to me one day when I was looking for her to take her to work-I wondered where Stella was, so it stuck. I like the way it sounds. Non-Kindlers that I have told look at my like I am whacked out. 
/Whatever, they're just jealous!

Kristie


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

Mine is called "Carolyns moneypit".  For good reason I might add..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> We have two new Kindle additions to our family. We named my mom's Eleanor and my daughter named hers Orion. Gertiekindle I thought of you when she named it. She swears Sirius Black's middle name is Orion. I know that's his father's name, but I don't remember reading that it's his middle name.


Mine's named Eleanor also! Yay for another Eleanor! (Mine's after Eleanor Roosevelt...one of my heros.)

Betsy


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

Mine's name is Augustus. Gus for short. But she's a female...figure that one out!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

If there can be a "Boy Named Sue"  or a male mercenary named Jayne, there can be a girl Kindle named Augustus/Gus


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Mine is Avalon.  I always remember being an avid reader (funny story, I was sent to the principal's office in 4th grade for reading Pet Cemetery--it was deemed inappropriate reading material!), but when I was in Jr. High I loved reading fantasy books set in Celtic times.  I think this is when I realized I would always, always read.  Anyway, I think the name Avalon hearkens back to those early days of reading, you know, before college and then work and bills and kids and DH.  Things seemed more simple and it was always easy to find time to read.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Where is the Kindle Name thread?!?!  I am looking but only found this one!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I just found this thread and feel that it needs to be revived!!!

I don't have my Kindle yet, but am thinking of Kay.......I will probably wait until I have her in hand for a final name....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

HeresKayter said:


> I just found this thread and feel that it needs to be revived!!!
> 
> I don't have my Kindle yet, but am thinking of Kay.......I will probably wait until I have her in hand for a final name....


I'm still thinking of a name for mine. I've had mine since November, but just put a Lily skin on her and now she really needs a name. Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

*Let's Talk Kindle * about halfway down first page: Kindle Names


----------



## sdrmartin (Dec 27, 2008)

How about the name Diva?  Or the name Princess?


----------



## lexie22 (Jan 22, 2009)

I think I'm naming my Kindle Kira.

I'm reading The Kite Runner, the 1st book that I've downloaded on it.  KR= Kira.


----------



## Makiah_P (Jan 26, 2009)

I named mine Bobert. Because my friend's little sister kept going on about that name. She doesn't think "bob" should be a nick name for Robert. Apparently Bobert is much better. I think it suits him.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't have my Kindle yet, but I have been calling her Myli which is short for my library.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Makiah_P said:


> I named mine Bobert. Because my friend's little sister kept going on about that name. She doesn't think "bob" should be a nick name for Robert. Apparently Bobert is much better. I think it suits him.


how about Billiam instead of Bill being short for William


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I suggest that all of you who have not received your Kindle...wait on a name. I made a list of names prior to receiving and chose Ruby. Once I got her the name never felt right. I know, I know the guys here will make fun of this.  My first book on my Kindle was The Book Thief and *Leisel * was the perfect name for her and also helps me remember my first Kindle read.

Please come back and post after you chose a name.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey everyone, I am going to merge these name threads so they are all in one place. 

Thanks!

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## lexie22 (Jan 22, 2009)

Makiah_P said:


> I named mine Bobert. Because my friend's little sister kept going on about that name. She doesn't think "bob" should be a nick name for Robert. Apparently Bobert is much better. I think it suits him.


I have a friend that says that, too!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Hey everyone, I am going to merge these name threads so they are all in one place.


You can do that Very cool, Leslie!!

And Linda...I have already downloaded "Dead Until Dark" to read as soon as I get my Kindle, so if I go your route, then I guess I will name my Kindle Sookie  A good thought!! I am only leaning towards Kay anyway....I know once I hold her I will know her true name!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KindleKay said:


> You can do that Very cool, Leslie!!


Thank you. Just one of my magical mod powers. If folks see duplicate threads, etc., that would benefit from being merged, just send PM to a mod (or me). I try to keep an eye out but can't be everywhere at once.

L


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> or a male mercenary named Jayne


Although, if you're going to be a mercenary named Jayne, it helps to have your own theme song.

~robin


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Although, if you're going to be a mercenary named Jayne, it helps to have your own theme song.
> 
> ~robin


Here it is

The Ballad of Jayne

Jayne, the man they call Jayne

He robbed from the rich
And he gave to the poor
Stood up to the man
And gave him what for
Our love for him now
Ain't hard to explain
The hero of Canton
The man they call Jayne

Our Jayne saw the mudders' backs breakin'
He saw the mudders' lament
And he saw the magistrate takin'
Every dollar and leavin' five cents
So he said "you can't do that to my people"
He said "you can't crush them under your heel"
So Jayne strapped on his hat
And in 5 seconds flat
Stole everythin' Boss Higgins had to steal

He robbed from the rich
And he gave to the poor
Stood up to the man
And gave him what for
Our love for him now
Ain't hard to explain
The hero of Canton
The man they call Jayne

Now here is what separates heroes
From common folk like you and I
The man they call Jayne
He turned 'round his plane
And let that money hit sky
He dropped it onto our houses
He dropped it into our yards
The man they called Jayne
He stole away our pain
And headed out for the stars

He robbed from the rich
And he gave to the poor
Stood up to the man
And gave him what for
Our love for him now
Ain't hard to explain
The hero of Canton
The man they call Jayne.

from the series Fire Fly by Joss Whedon


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Vampy, you are in a poem/rhyming mood today, huh??    This is the second post of yours today that has a rhyme!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I get into rhyming moods sometime but that rhyme isn't mine. It's from an episode of Fire Fly. It's about a merc named Jayne and he's a guy.

This where it came from...I loved this show






OK that's th last Fire Fly post.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I love Firefly. It's one of the only DVD sets I've bought.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

It and Serenity were 2 of my first "keepers".  I'd love to see them do another movie.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

It was an amazing blend of English, Chinese, high tech, low tech, sci-fi and westerns.  The stories were good, the characters were great and the dialog was amazing.  They could go from slap stick humor to abject terror on just a few words.  

I want more.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I have the Firefly series on DVD and the movie, Serenity. I love them. Firefly is series that I watch over and over along with Stargate: SG1 and Stargate: Atlantis.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Have you ever seen Fire Fly?  If not. check it out there are only 14 episodes and the Serenity movie.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm going to name mine Koopa.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Kind said:


> I'm going to name mine Koopa.


lol does it have something to do with the Mario games?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

I feel like an idiot now.    I just get so excited about  the Serenity crew.  When I find something I like, I want everyone to experience it and like it too.  Yes, I am often disappointed in other people's lack of taste.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I finally decided to name my Kindle Tavar. Anyone who reads Jim Butcher's Codex Alera will understand why. (grins)

For the non-Codex Alera readers. Tavar is the nickname for one of the main characters. The tavar is a small, fierce species of animal in Canea, which is known for its cleverness and proficency in fighting. It seems to me that the Kindle is similar to the tavar. And I love the books as well as that particular character.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I finally decided to name my Kindle Tavar. Anyone who reads Jim Butcher's Codex Alera will understand why. (grins)


Never read Jim Butcher but I love the name! Now I'm going to check out the book.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It is a series, five books long right now. The sixth (and final) is due out in December. His other series, The Dresden Files, is very good.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> It is a series, five books long right now. The sixth (and final) is due out in December. His other series, The Dresden Files, is very good.


I checked them out and added to my wish list. I'm waiting on Feb. 1st for my new month book budget. I went over this month, imagine that.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am shocked. Shocked I tell you.

I think you can probably make it another couple of days.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I love all of Jim's books and I think anyone that likes fantasy will like the Codex of Alera series.

Dresden Files are great and are responsible for my fascination with urban fantasy.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> It is a series, five books long right now. The sixth (and final) is due out in December. His other series, The Dresden Files, is very good.


LOL - the only author I am still buying in hardcover. He's just that good.


----------

